# Natalie Roser - walking the runway for Badgley Mischka 2020 Swimwear during Miami Swim Week 13.07.2019 x13



## brian69 (13 Aug. 2019)

​


----------



## king2805 (28 Aug. 2019)

danke für Natalie Roser


----------



## b9e6780d3c (24 Dez. 2019)

Natalie looks so good here!


----------



## kylie_minogue (8 Feb. 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## Cherubini (12 März 2020)

Vielen Dank!


----------

